# Holiday Wizard!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought this one was cool. It was for sale in my area for $400, but after the Kubota, the wife said "NO!"


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe you should buy it for her!  Women like gifts, how could she say no to such a nice gesture on your part?  Maybe add a vase of flowers on the hood to sweeten the deal! :lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Maybe you should buy it for her!  Women like gifts, how could she say no to such a nice gesture on your part?  Maybe add a vase of flowers on the hood to sweeten the deal! :lmao:


I always say "Hey Honey........ and she fires back with "NO!" Sides.... The bota showed up a couple days ago and there ain't no substitute for 4 wheel drive diesel. I'm content.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You give up, way too easy!  Or are you just holding back for some large implements?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BelarusBulldog said:


> You give up, way too easy!  Or are you just holding back for some large implements?


Nailed it! Guilty as charged. On my list..........Drag harrow and 3 point middle buster. Headed to Big R this morning! 4 foot drag harrows on sale there for $42 ! 8 footers are $84. Oh boy!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the way you think! :lmao: Don't forget to post pictures of these new ground assaulting weapons!


----------

